# Medi-Van Transportation to Doctor Appts



## debodun (Sep 13, 2020)

The local community center had a medi-van that will take you to a doctors appointment. The problem with that is they have a 10 mile limit and they won't wait for you.  So what good is it? If I have to go to the cardiologist and he's 20 miles away, I'm outta luck. They don't wait because they say they can't tie up the van like that.  I can drive to local doctors okay - it's the out-of-town ones that I'd appreciate a ride. Even for the local ones I'd be stranded there with no transporatation.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2020)

Here there is a service that will take you to the appointment and then come back to get you when you call and say you are done.  It is only for low income and/or disabled people, though.


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

Time is running out. The two people that had offered to take me to my doctor's appointments next week have both backed out. I asked around in church yesterday and all I got was, "Good luck finding a ride", as the people quickly scurried away.

The local medivan only operates between 9 am and 4 pm. My appointments are much earlier than 9 am added to the fact they don't want to tie the van up all day waiting for me to get out and recover from surgery. It more for appointments that won't take much more than an hour, including travel time. Uber doesn't take cash or checks.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> Time is running out. The two people that had offered to take me to my doctor's appointments next week have both backed out. I asked around in church yesterday and all I got was, "Good luck finding a ride", as the people quickly scurried away.
> 
> The local medivan only operates between 9 am and 4 pm. My appointments are much earlier than 9 am added to the fact they don't want to tie the van up all day waiting for me to get out and recover from surgery. It more for appointments that won't take much more than an hour, including travel time. Uber doesn't take cash or checks.


If you're resolute in your refusal to get at the very least a debit card... you're going to have to travel with someone who takes cash.. and that's probably a regular cab!! Sorry to say it Deb, but you're causing yourself no end of problems now not embracing financial technology.... at the very least you could get a  Prepaid card if they're available.. where you simply add cash to the card  and use it instead of cash where people take the card payments..

It's not connected to your bank.. it's simply a card with an amount if cash of your choice which you load onto it, and use instead of cash..

have a look here.. https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/dca/downloads/pdf/consumers/OFE_PrepaidCards.pdf


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry to say it Deb, but *you're causing yourself no end of problems now not embracing financial technology.*... at the very least you could get a Prepaid card if they're available.. where you simply add cash to the card and use it instead of cash where people take the card payments..


This is a possible short term solution.  Call the cab companies and see if they’ll accept a prepaid card.  Also discuss the cost.  You might need to put a large amount on the card.  That’s the way it is.  If you have a CC, you‘ll only be charging the amount of ride plus the tip.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> This is a possible short term solution.  Call the cab companies and see if they’ll accept a prepaid card.  Also discuss the cost.  You might need to put a large amount on the card.  That’s the way it is.  If you have a CC, you‘ll only be charging the amount of ride plus the tip.


Precisely that.. and there's no reason that any company who accepts Credit cards would not accept a pre-paid card, but it would always be worth checking, as you say ..


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

Well, the hospital said not to bring anything valuable with me like debit or credit cards, jewelry or money. So how would I pay even if I had a card?


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> Well, the hospital said not to bring anything valuable with me like debit or credit cards, jewelry or money. So how would I pay even if I had a card?


Most taxi operators have a hand held device that is connected to the Internet, that you swipe or tap to make a payment with your debit or credit card. Same thing that you see in retail stores or cafes. JimB.


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2022)

Here, since it’s day surgery that’s done in a medical chair, do they allow you to keep your jeans/pants on?  If so, tuck a card into a tight pocket.  Sometimes, you just do what you have to.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> Well, the hospital said not to bring anything valuable with me like debit or credit cards, jewelry or money. So how would I pay even if I had a card?


hospitals always say that.. they say don't bring valuables like jewellery and money so it doesn't get stolen .. but who goes out without money or a credit or debit card when they've got to get home ?.. ..I always take a debit card with me even if I'm told to bring no valuables, and always take my phone with me too, which is more valuable than most things I carry with me..

However that's the beauty of a pre-paid card. if you load it with a minimal amount ..say $50 .. to be used in emergencies.. like this one... and then if it was stolen, it's not linked to your bank account, so no thief can access your accounts by using the Pre-paid card


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> Here, since it’s day surgery that’s done in a medical chair, do they allow you to keep your jeans/pants on?


The only thing they've let me keep on is my underpants.


----------



## jimintoronto (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> The only thing they've let me keep on is my underpants.


A smart idea would be for them to have a couple of high school type lockers, with pad locks for patient valuables. Here in Toronto that is standard procedure at all the hospitals in the city . I know what is stopping them from doing this.........The fear of being sued. Canada does things differently.  JimB.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 10, 2022)

You can buy a $50 Mastercard or Visa in many supermarkets and other stores. Look for a rack with "gift cards." Good luck. I know what it's like to be stuck.


----------



## Della (Oct 10, 2022)

The last time my husband needed to come home from the hospital, 50 miles away, we were surprised to find that our insurance pays for taxis to and from the hospital.  The taxi driver just added it to the hospital bill.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> The only thing they've let me keep on is my underpants.


yes but the rest of your clothes and things are in a locker, and you get to keep the key..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> A smart idea would be for them to have a couple of high school type lockers, with pad locks for patient valuables. Here in Toronto that is standard procedure at all the hospitals in the city . I know what is stopping them from doing this.........The fear of being sued. Canada does things differently.  JimB.


they have those here as well...


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 10, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> A smart idea would be for them to have a couple of high school type lockers, with pad locks for patient valuables. Here in Toronto that is standard procedure at all the hospitals in the city . I know what is stopping them from doing this.........The fear of being sued. Canada does things differently.  JimB.


Yes...the place I go for my mammograms has these. You just put valuables in there, lock it with the attached key and bring key with you, No charge to use them


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

They told be before that they give the bag of clothing I remove to the person that brings me to my appointment. Apparently where I go they don't have secure lock-ups.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 10, 2022)

Is that what happened last time?


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2022)

Have you called the hospital and explained your situation?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2022)

Being a slave to one's fears can be very costly indeed.  Bite the bullet already, Deb, and get a credit card so you can move on with your life.  CCs are far more secure than gift cards, debit cards, cash or checks.  

You can probably pay a taxi cash to transport you to your cardiac and eye appointments. That's what those companies are there for. 

Please understand, it's wholly inappropriate to _even ask _casual acquaintances to get up at 5:30 AM, drive 60 miles for your eye surgery, hang around for 6 hours while the procedure is done, then drive you home. It's a spouse level favor, not a member of the congregation level favor. Of course the people at church who initially said yes have reneged and others immediately scurry away you when you ask them. 

It's uncomfortable for people to have to say no - even it's clear they shouldn't even have been asked - and they will resent you for putting them on the spot with such an improper request.


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2022)

Jules said:


> Have you called the hospital and explained your situation?


I did and they said to call the doctor's office. I did that and was told to call Medicare.  I did and was told that since I do not have a Medicare    advantage plan,  I do not qualify for medical transport.  Their representative said to call Eldercare and I was referred back to my local Medivan service (a.k.a. Square One).


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2022)

Is there a recommended hotel really close to the hospital.  Often they have one or two that give a discount to patients or their families.  

Get a credit card.
Stay in the closest decent hotel the night before and the night of the surgery.  
Bring some snack foods.
Bring any needed items for caring for yourself.  You know the routine.
By staying the night before you can hide your valuables in the room.
Take a cab or walk to the hospital in the morning.  Pay the cab with cash.  Discreetly stick the change in your clothes to pay a cab for a return to the hotel.
Spend the night and take a cab to the checkup.
Take a cab home.  

Sure, this is going to be costly but there are times you have to spend money to accomplish what has to be done.  You can afford to do this.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2022)

debodun said:


> I did and they said to call the doctor's office. I did that and was told to call Medicare.  I did and was told that since I do not have a Medicare    advantage plan,  I do not qualify for medical transport.  Their representative said to call Eldercare and I was referred back to my local Medivan service (a.k.a. Square One).


So after riding this merry-go-round, the answer is to chip off a few dollars and handle your own transportation because you're not eligible to get it for free.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 10, 2022)

StarSong said:


> So after riding this merry-go-round, the answer is to chip off a few dollars and handle your own transportation because you're not eligible to get it for free.


To me, it sounds like Deb needs to sell her house and move to an apartment in a larger city....nearer the medical care she will need.  With no family or close friends, her situation is only going to worsen.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Della said:


> The last time my husband needed to come home from the hospital, 50 miles away, we were surprised to find that our insurance pays for taxis to and from the hospital.  The taxi driver just added it to the hospital bill.


Car insurance, Della?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2022)

Cab companies can usually very closely estimate the cost (or give you a set predetermined price)  that you could pay beforehand, and in some situations, possibly should.


----------



## jujube (Oct 10, 2022)

I'm surprised that the medical facility would allow anyone to leave in a cab unaccompanied.

I've had several outpatient surgeries and medical procedures and they've always required someone be there with me or at the very least drop me off and come back for me (actually come inside to get me).


----------



## Blessed (Oct 10, 2022)

Deb, have you found someone?  The last thing I can think of is to have one of the friends or relatives come get you the night before.  Get a nice hotel room.   As far as I know they would take cash for the room. The two of you go out for a nice dinner. It be will easier time for you both to get up and get you to the surgery.  If they don't require your person to be there, they can go back to the hotel, get some more sleep and breakfast.  Pack up and check out.  They could go shopping, to a museum to pass the time. You can head home as soon as you are released.

I will say should have a credit card for an emergency.  I went and got my own after my husband died.  There was no question that it would be approved, they wanted to keep my money in their bank. I have never had any type of problem or fraud and I use it for all my purchases, safer that giving someone a check with your account information on it!


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> They told be before that they give the bag of clothing I remove to the person that brings me to my appointment. Apparently where I go they don't have secure lock-ups.


Curious as to how that would work if you did get hospital transport though, surely the driver isn't obliged to take care of his passengers' personal items?


----------



## Della (Oct 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Car insurance, Della?


No our medical insurance -- Medicare plus Tricare (military.)


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Della said:


> No our medical insurance -- Medicare plus Tricare (military.)


That's great, and it's good to know, that _some medical insurances _do help with medical transport expenses. I was not aware of that.
Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Trish said:


> Curious as to how that would work if you did get hospital transport though, surely the driver isn't obliged to take care of his passengers' personal items?


These places definitely make attempts to try to get patients to bring one family member or trusted friend/ neighbor, etc.  for multiple reasons.
Outpatient day surgeries don't prefer the other transport options.
They want the driver to be seen by them.
And even if the driver is a medical transport or a cab, then the outpatient medical facility often likes a family member to be closeby, if needed and if at all possible, but sometimes one might not be available for some of us.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I will say should have a credit card for an emergency. I went and got my own after my husband died. There was no question that it would be approved, they wanted to keep my money in their bank. I have never had any type of problem or fraud and I use it for all my purchases, safer that giving someone a check with your account information on it!


Excellent idea, for many others of us, as well.  Thank you, Blessed, for the post.
The banks have many protections, for their cards, especially if it's the kind from the bank you have your own account in, as you explained. And as you said, they give them to you if you have an account there, based on that.

I hope you come up with something that works for you, for this stressful week, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Everyone I know fairly well at church that I've contacted is sick right now - 3 of them said they have COVID really bad.

Things you should know, if I haven't mentioned them already:

1) The* hospital requires* the* driver* giving medical transportation to be a *relative or close friend*.
2) whatever items I have on my person at the time of surgery will be placed in a bag and given to the driver for safekeeping.
3) I have to *spend the night of the surgery* *with someone that can keep an eye on me *and be available for any emergency (this is not the big problem - my aunt said I could stay at her house, but unfortunately can't drive out of town).
4) the driver has to be available the next day for the surgical follow-up appointment which is at 6:30 am. This is avery short appoointment, but is a 60 mile round trip.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2022)

How much are you willing to pay for a driver to do this work?  Several hundred I assume, I just don't know.  When is the surgery?  You must have said, I'm sorry, I forgot.  

Surgery is a bad enough experience.  Your situation is quite frustrating it's hard to help you, but just know I sympathize with you.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> When is the surgery?


October 18th.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 11, 2022)

This type of eye surgery, and some other surgeries too, 
years ago, probably required a 2-night hospital stay,
 but now that is not even offered as an option, for most.


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2022)

Sadly not everyone has family or friends and, even if they have, not everyone has access to transport or someone who could spare the time to undertake the journey etc.  What happens if someone has no one to escort them?


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

The people I know are either sick, can't drive out of town because of medical problems or have jobs from which they can't take time off.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2022)

What about your Senior Center, or the other drivers you know in the meal delivery program?  You have to pay someone and for all you are requiring, it should be a generous amount of money.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What about your Senior Center, or the other drivers you know in the meal delivery program?  You have to pay someone and for all you are requiring, it should be a generous amount of money.


I don't know the other drivers. 

I sent an email to my pastor and explained the situation. His reply was "Uber". Why is that everyone's goto answer? I looked at their web site and they require a lot of personal info - more than I'm willing to share online so I can't set up an account. The pastor probably doesn't realize I don't have a credit card or cell phone which is also required to use Uber and it's too late now to obtain.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2022)

I looked under 'chauffeur services" in your town.  This is only one of many I found:
Limousine Service in Stillwater, New York - BestLimoDB.com​https://www.bestlimodb.com › CityServices › ServiceAr...
We are a unique _chauffeur service_ dedicated and committed to providing you with first class, reliable and safe transport to your destination. Our fleet features ...

Deb, if you can come to an agreement with someone like them, explain your situation, that you will pay in cash (which is off the books income for them) and be prepared to pay plenty, but you have money and money is the energy used to fulfill our needs.  They, for enough money, maybe can assign a driver for an all-day job.

Why don't you check for this and the many other chauffeur services I found in your town?  Can't hurt to call & bargain.  Be prepared to spend.   Everyone loves cash.


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2022)

Or, do you have a local cab office?  You can hire a driver via the cab office, agree a price and pay the driver cash when he brings you safely home.  Might be a good idea anyway so, if you have a similar problem in the future, you will be familiar with them.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

I get the impression that people offering advice haven't read the restrictions imposed by the hospital - "*must be a relative or close friend*."

I've posted to all my FB friends, the people on the church's mail list and no one has replied except the pastor who said "Uber".


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 11, 2022)

Hire a health care aide for the day. Some work for agencies, and others are self-employed. They're used to working odd hours, and can go with you in the taxi if they can't or won't drive you. You should be able to find one who works for reasonable rates (say, double the minimum wage, or less). There are different levels of aides. You don't need a highly qualified one for this.

Or hire an aide (in advance) in the other town. Have them meet you at the facility and take you to your hotel.

Or, hire an odd-job person to drive you and wait for you. Someone who does yard work or cleans houses, etc., might do this. I knew a couple who specialized in helping people with "whatever."

Ask around. Your church friends might not want to do this as a favor, but they might know a reliable person who would help you for money.



debodun said:


> I get the impression that people offering advice haven't read the restrictions imposed by the hospital - "*must be a relative or close friend*."


Looks like you'll have to bend the rules a tiny bit.


----------



## Jules (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> I get the impression that people offering advice haven't read the restrictions imposed by the hospital - "*must be a relative or close friend*."
> 
> I've posted to all my FB friends, the people on the church's mail list and no one has replied except the pastor who said "Uber".


Since you don’t a have a relative or close friend (yes, I read it) available, then you fake it with whomever will take you.  The hospital is not going to check who picks you up.  They just want you out of there.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 11, 2022)

*I wonder what you will do when you have 'major' surgery, Deb?  You'll need help in getting around after a surgery like that.  Do consider in acquiring a credit card/debit card to make things easier on you.  Oh, and get a cell phone.   Life will only get more difficult for us all as we age.

A nurse is the one responsible for wheeling you out to the awaiting vehicle.  Good luck. *


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Everyone I asked is either sick or said, "Good luck finding a ride." It's amazing how so called" friends" suddenly melt away when you really need a favor.


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 11, 2022)

You really need to accept that your friends aren't going to help you. I know what it's like, believe me. Either hire someone, or don't go to the appointment. 

If you need a credit card for transportation and don't have one, buy one of these at a local store. There will be a fee for purchasing the card (about $5).


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> Well, the hospital said not to bring anything valuable with me like debit or credit cards, jewelry or money. So how would I pay even if I had a card?


You can still bring those things. Hide it some place. Even if you get in a gown. Put it in a pocket of the clothes you wear. Wrap it in a piece of fabric and pin it to the inside of your pant's waist. Chances are it will be fine. You have to think through these things yourself. I know it's hard when you don't have people to help and I'm sorry all those church people have no interest. You should always have a major credit card. If it gets stolen, the card company will shut it down immediately and you will be OK.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> I get the impression that people offering advice haven't read the restrictions imposed by the hospital - "*must be a relative or close friend*."
> 
> I've posted to all my FB friends, the people on the church's mail list and no one has replied except the pastor who said "Uber".


I went through the same thing and it's discriminatory against single people. It's not about you, it's to protect them. Can you hire a nursing assistant through a local home health agency? Advertise on Craig's list. Pay someone to take you and pick you up. I had to scramble to find someone with my cataract surgery also. That's not ideal but an option. You never have to let them in your home. Have them pick you up and drop you off outside.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> Everyone I asked is either sick or said, "Good luck finding a ride." It's amazing how so called" friends" suddenly melt away when you really need a favor.


You're asking very big favors deb.  Hire someone.  As for the chauffeur I suggested, if the one driver will be with you, hold your clothes, take you home, no one will object to that and you know it.  What will they do?  Refuse services, sue you?

Open your wallet and people will come running.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> The only thing they've let me keep on is my underpants.


Well they want your ID and insurance card right? Pin something to the inside of your underwear. They don't watch you get into the gown and won't lift it up once you have it on.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

Anyone can ID themselves as a close friend. I don't know how you will react to the medications they gave you. I was fine, but we are all different. Keep thinking of someone you can call. And make those calls. Don't be embarrassed to ask. I think your church people are not being too helpful. Ask if they know someone.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

Deb, you have to offer to pay money up front. Don't ask, say 'I need to hire someone.' It's sad no one wants to help but it's the reality. Offer money.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

I called the county office for the aging and asked for the person in charge of medical transportation. I was told "She 's at lunch. I'll have her call you when she gets back." That was a 2 pm (still out to lunch at 2 pm?). It's going for 3:30pm now and she hasn't called back.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Okay, I called the County Office for the Aging and was informed that they do not service my community and to call the local medivan...ggrrrrrr! Okay, out of desperation I did and when I dialed the extension, the line goes dead - three times.


----------



## Trish (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> Okay, I called the County Office for the Aging and was informed that they do not service my community and to call the local medivan...ggrrrrrr! Okay, out of desperation I did and when I dialed the extension, the line goes dead - three times.


Goodness @debodun, I do feel sorry for you, I would have expected that this situation often arises, it's not unusual for people to not have help and/or access to transport.  @NorthernLight made what seems a good suggestion in her post above.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

Try care dot com or google for home health agencies in your area.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Remember, I live in the boondocks of upstate New York. There isn't a helluva lot of services available here.

Anyway, I just called the doctor's office and asked them to reschedule the procedure. Now it will be on November 1st. Hopefully someone will recover from their illness by then.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 11, 2022)

That gives you time to get a credit card & cell phone.  They will make your life more convenient.   You will also gain more control over these situations when they happen again.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> Remember, I live in the boondocks of upstate New York. There isn't a helluva lot of services available here.
> 
> Anyway, I just called the doctor's office and asked them to reschedule the procedure. Now it will be on November 1st. Hopefully someone will recover from their illness by then.


Deb I'm really sorry. It does give you more time. And I hope that relieves some stress. But you do need your surgery done.

But I will ask, did you try a home health agency. Anything in your area? Now offer money to these 'nice' people at your church. Even a couple hundred dollars. I have a feeling they may feel so much more helpful with that. Don't expect anyone to do this out of their own goodness. They may not have it.

I don't want to seem cold. I'm on my own too. I know what it's like. And it can be scary.


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2022)

Remy said:


> But I will ask, did you try a home health agency. Anything in your area?


Only one and that's in Albany - about 30 miles away and they don't provide transportation, only in-home care.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2022)

debodun said:


> Only one and that's in Albany - about 30 miles away and they don't provide transportation, only in-home care.


I'm sorry. Looks like your best hope is one of those church people or someone that someone else knows. And pay them for their time and gas.

Again sorry you had to extend your surgery but you have time now to arrange something.


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2022)

I emailed the 3 people that volunteered transportation and said that my surgery was moved to November 1st. One responded that she would be available.

BTW - some people mentioned that I should offer money. I do - I say I will pay for their time, gas and take then out to eat when I am recovered.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> I emailed the 3 people that volunteered transportation and said that my surgery was moved to November 1st. One responded that she would be available.
> 
> BTW - some people mentioned that I should offer money. I do - I say I will pay for their time, gas and take then out to eat when I am recovered.


Good luck, Deb. When you give them the money, etc. don't take no for an answer. Leave it in their car in an envelope if you have to.

You can't force anyone into a restaurant but I, on the other hand, would go willingly.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> BTW - some people mentioned that I should offer money. I do - I say I will pay for their time, gas and take then out to eat when I am recovered.





RadishRose said:


> When you give them the money, etc. don't take no for an answer. Leave it in their car in an envelope if you have to.
> 
> You can't force anyone into a restaurant but I, on the other hand, would go willingly.


Forget taking them to lunch later on, before you leave them for the sugery, hand your driver $30 (if it's two people, then $60) with the instructions to enjoy a nice lunch and snack during the six hours you'll be in surgery and recovery.  When you arrive home, press an sealed envelope with $150 in it along with a thank you card and personal thanks for the extraordinary kindness they showed you.  

Agree with Rose, don't take no for an answer. How do you do this? You say, "I absolutely insist. You've done me a huge favor. It would have cost me far more than this to arrange taxis and a care-giver. I couldn't live with myself if you didn't take it."


----------



## Remy (Oct 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Good luck, Deb. When you give them the money, etc. don't take no for an answer. Leave it in their car in an envelope if you have to.
> 
> You can't force anyone into a restaurant but I, on the other hand, would go willingly.


That's what I did, the former co-worker who took me for cataract surgery insisted she didn't want any more. I put the money on her dash and jumped out of the car.


----------



## Remy (Oct 12, 2022)

debodun said:


> I emailed the 3 people that volunteered transportation and said that my surgery was moved to November 1st. One responded that she would be available.
> 
> BTW - some people mentioned that I should offer money. I do - I say I will pay for their time, gas and take then out to eat when I am recovered.


I hope no one flakes on you and you get a reliable person to take you.


----------

